# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 2)



## ripjack13

*What brand is the best "turning tools"?
 Please explain why....*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The ones I own because I made them!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Still trying to figure that out. Have a couple of carbide ones that Captain Eddie made but they are not good quality. I have a set of Sorby's but I don't know what I'm doing with them yet. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm waitin on Mike to answer....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I'm waitin on Mike to answer....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

Y'all probably just stick yer arm out the window- shesshh

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Y'all probably just stick yer arm out the window- shesshh
> 
> 
> View attachment 139403



Those aren’t standard equipment in CT

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Those aren’t standard equipment in CT



Arms or turn signals??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Arms or turn signals??



Can’t say. When one of those CT cars drifts into NY, I see neither

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Probably no such thing as ‘best’, but I like Thompson tools. Good steel, reasonable prices, and good service. I’ve got a smattering of other stuff, and there’s nothing wrong with the Sorby, Dway, Carter, etc that I own.

I can’t believe Tony uses Sorby stuff. If the Brits has won the war, Texas would be southern New England which means he’d be buried in snow right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Probably no such thing as ‘best’, but I like Thompson tools. Good steel, reasonable prices, and good service. I’ve got a smattering of other stuff, and there’s nothing wrong with the Sorby, Dway, Carter, etc that I own.
> 
> I can’t believe Tony uses Sorby stuff. If the Brits has won the war, Texas would be southern New England which means he’d be buried in snow right now.



That is true Doc, but I bought 10 tools at an auction for $65 total, had to swallow my Southern Pride on that one! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Probably no such thing as ‘best’, but I like Thompson tools. Good steel, reasonable prices, and good service. I’ve got a smattering of other stuff, and there’s nothing wrong with the Sorby, Dway, Carter, etc that I own.
> 
> I can’t believe Tony uses Sorby stuff. If the Brits has won the war, Texas would be southern New England which means he’d be buried in snow right now.



Isn’t everyone a New Englander in post season?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Isn’t everyone a New Englander in post season?



Post season what? maple syrup season- yep we are a fan!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Isn’t everyone a New Englander in post season?



Apparently not in Hartford...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Brock

I think "Best brand" is the wrong question. 

I have some ugly, old Craftsman turning tools my grandfather purchased in the early seventies. Nasty things to look at but they have reasonable quality steel, sharpen easily, and are my "go to" tools for most of my turning projects.
I have some small, shop made tools for beading, combing and threading work on bagpipes. These are finicky tools but nothing else works.
I have a few larger, fancy Sorby (and similar) tools for the occasional bowl. I use these very rarely.

I think a better question is "What are the Best turning tools"? For me, this falls into three main categories. Here is a partial list:

*Tool quality*
Good steel, HSS, carbide
Good handle, properly attached, comfortable to hold, well balanced
Appropriate tool length


*Condition*
Properly sharpened
Clean


*Appropriate tool selection*
Light weight, short tools for small turnings and detail work
Medium weight, middle length for spindle turning
Heavy, long tools for larger turnings and bowls

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 3


----------



## woodman6415

I agree with @John Brock ... I have everything from craftsmen to Thompson .. plus ones I've made ... the one that does the best job at that moment is my favorite... even use some 40 grit gouge sometimes..

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Apparently not in Hartford...



Or here. 
I’m still boycotting NFL, since ‘76

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

DKMD said:


> Probably no such thing as ‘best’, but I like Thompson tools. Good steel, reasonable prices, and good service. I’ve got a smattering of other stuff, and there’s nothing wrong with the Sorby, Dway, Carter, etc that I own.
> 
> I can’t believe Tony uses Sorby stuff. If the Brits has won the war, Texas would be southern New England which means he’d be buried in snow right now.


I agree with David. Thompson tools are the best turning tools I have in my shop. Most of the times when you call with a question he will answer the phone himself. Great customer service. I have Sorby, Easy wood carbide tools, And several other brands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

When I bought my first lathe I didn't have any lathe tools and used a 1/4" wide wood chisel.....and it worked pretty darned well!
I've since bought a couple cheap sets, a bigger lathe that came with a couple sets and bought a couple carbide tools from Greg.
For the little I do, I like the carbides the best. They are the same every time I pick them up, I don't have to figure out if they are sharp or not and being there are only two of them I don't have to confuse myself trying to figure out which tool to use.
I do still like the 1/4" wood chisel though, I can get it right up next to the chuck or mandrel and see exactly where it's at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

For me it has to be the Thompson. I do,like most others have a hodge pod of others but it is the Thompson that I grab first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Great “seed” question! Grew some pretty good reading.
Like most other Turners, I too have a hodgepodge collection of tools. Everything from Shopsmith to Oooold Craftsman, Sorby, Hurricane, Crown, etc, and even various carbides— Which brand is best??? That’s easy——/ the one in my hand.
As long as it’s sharp and suited for the task, that the one I’ll use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

It is nice to see most of us could keep this thread on topic for a change.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> It is nice to see most of us could keep this thread on topic for a change.....



And you can thank me by sending $$$$

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Those aren’t standard equipment in CT



I thought it was optional?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Whatever brand I’m using because I make any tool the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Whatever brand I’m using because I make any tool the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

For woodturning -Thompson, Sorby, Crown, P & N, Carter & a couple of my home made scrapers & hollowing tools.

For opening paint cans & popping bark off a log - Harbor Freight woodturning tools work well!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

This is probably a dumb question that speaks more to my ignorance than anything else.

Is there really any difference in the different tools as long as the steel is comparable? Does it really matter who makes it? Once you reach a certain level of quality in materials does the manufacturer matter?

If it does then it just points out that I have a lot still to learn. Not that that is a big surprise to anyone :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Actually almost all of my gouges are Thompson’s.


----------



## eaglea1

Sorby cause thats what I have


----------



## Woodworking Vet

When I started turning two years ago I bought a very inexpensive set of lathe tools and I'm glad that I did. It gave me the opportunity to learn which tools I use most so I didn't waste money on expensive tools that I would have ended up not using. It also gave me the opportunity to practice my sharpening skills while grinding away cheap metal. I still have many of those gouges and still use them today.

These days my favorite parting tool is an old Craftsman one, it holds a sharp edge very well and out performs all my other parting tools by leaps and bounds. 

My favorite tool in general is the bowl gouge, I have a Crown Pro bottom feeder that I really like as well as a Sorby. My plan is to replace all my bowl gouges with Thompson when they need to be replaced. 

My favorite scrapers are the round nose scrapers from Hurricane. They are surprisingly very well made and hold an edge. As easy as a scraper is to sharpen I can't see right now replacing these with more expensive ones. These just seem to work very well.

I have one Thompson spindle gouge, the others are a mix of Hurricane, Crown and a Sorby and all seem to work well. I don't use spindle gouges often so I don't know that I would replace these with more expensive ones. Heck, these just might last me a life time as it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Baccus

Love Thompson,s for the steel and price but D-Way makes good iron too yeah.


----------

